# Farmers market lies exposed



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2017)

Farmers market lies exposed: hidden camera investigation
_CBC Marketplace_
September 29, 2017


----------



## making_art (Oct 1, 2017)

I have gone to famers markets for years and noticed the trend toward resellers for some time but where I live they have a committee that reviews and accepts or rejects sellers who also then become members. Some here do not allow anything that is not local. Items must be  made or grown by the seller themselves.


----------

